# Exeter Devon motorhome parking at the matford park and ride.



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

At the matford (marsh barton) park and ride there are about 12 spaces outside the height barrier for vehicles over 2M tall.

suitable for MH parking 

http://www.devon.gov.uk/park_and_ride.htm

thought this could be usefull to someone.

Roger

Do we have a MH friendly parking database anywhere ? or would it be a good idea as an addition on the campsite database?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

roger

please add it to the database! there is a category for MH friendly parking - even if it's not overnight-able 8) . there's a definite lack of spaces in park & rides for MH's


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah i didnt realise  

I will go and check.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I won't be leaving my MH there on my holidays...........



I only live a half-mile from there :lol:


----------

